# India CA - Skill assessment query



## Indian-CA (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi I am a Chartered Accountant from India. I want to take PR and move to Sydney. 
Can I apply under any code valid for CAs for skills assessment without IELTS score. 

Can I finish skills assessment and IELTS simutanelously i mean to say. It wud take me a month or so to prepare for ielts and appear for the exam. Can I get skills assessment done in the mean time. The CA codes which you help with should be sponsered by NSW state. 

Pleaseeee helppp on thiss


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hello,

Get yourself assessed with ICA alongwith the IELTS score. However, check what is the requirement for NSW state for IELTS. You can get yourself assessed either as Accountant or Management Accountant. 



Indian-CA said:


> Hi I am a Chartered Accountant from India. I want to take PR and move to Sydney.
> Can I apply under any code valid for CAs for skills assessment without IELTS score.
> 
> Can I finish skills assessment and IELTS simutanelously i mean to say. It wud take me a month or so to prepare for ielts and appear for the exam. Can I get skills assessment done in the mean time. The CA codes which you help with should be sponsered by NSW state.
> ...


----------



## casudheshkr (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am at initial stage of applying for PR. I am CA with 8 years of experience in bank for credit assessment of SME profile customers, with loan ticket size upto 100 crore. I have few doubts before moving ahead for skill assessment.

1. Under which code my experience will be considered for 189 visa. As my experience does not match with accountant/management accountant.

2. Whether my experience will be considered by banking companies in Aus without having knowledge of local company and taxation law.

3. Will doing CPA will improve chance of getting job in Aus.

Pls help...


----------



## PKMCL (Jun 19, 2013)

casudheshkr said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am at initial stage of applying for PR. I am CA with 8 years of experience in bank for credit assessment of SME profile customers, with loan ticket size upto 100 crore. I have few doubts before moving ahead for skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi, check this link - there are a few banking codes mentioned. Hope this helps.


----------



## PKMCL (Jun 19, 2013)

PKMCL said:


> Hi, check this link - there are a few banking codes mentioned. Hope this helps.




http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-assessment-banking-professional.html


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Indian-CA said:


> Hi I am a Chartered Accountant from India. I want to take PR and move to Sydney.
> Can I apply under any code valid for CAs for skills assessment without IELTS score.
> 
> Can I finish skills assessment and IELTS simutanelously i mean to say. It wud take me a month or so to prepare for ielts and appear for the exam. Can I get skills assessment done in the mean time. The CA codes which you help with should be sponsered by NSW state.
> ...


In order for you to be assessed under Accountant (general +management +taxation) and External Auditor, you need to get 7+ in each band of ielts. If you have experience in Internal Auditing, then VETASSESS can assess your qualification and they don't require IELTS score. But Minimum of 6 in every band in required for immigration purposes.


----------

